

An open source song I'd like the NSA to hear - RobSpectre
http://www.nospoilersallowed.com

======
theyCallMeSwift
Another classic @dn0t original. For more awesome-sauce:

\-
[http://www.mobypicture.com/user/djangocon/view/15309104](http://www.mobypicture.com/user/djangocon/view/15309104)

\-
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abld18bYEUc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abld18bYEUc)

\-
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx6OFqHi2d0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx6OFqHi2d0)

------
jwcrux
Don't worry - they already heard it while you were making it.

------
rabidonrails
This should be conferenced into all twilio calls.

------
tzs
@drivebyacct2: FYI, you seem to have been hell banned about 3 weeks ago.

------
yogo
Matt Damon's skull gets sprayed in The Departed? lol

------
grey-area
Love the logo.

